# Lance Claudel



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Mar 7, 2018)

Bill Kearns custom Lance Claudel Track Bike
Paramount hubs, Lobdell V rims. First patented Resilion cantilever rear brake. Torrington 5 star pedals. Fluted BSA cranks
Stunning find. My second Claudel

Reed in NJ


----------



## mongeese (Mar 7, 2018)

Stunner


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 7, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Stunner



that's the word, everything about it - from the lugs to the components

also, a really nice photo set


----------



## K-Love (Mar 8, 2018)

A beautiful work of art.


----------

